# Internetverbindung mit dLan plötzlich extrem langsam



## 98romi (23. April 2014)

*Internetverbindung mit dLan plötzlich extrem langsam*

Hallo PCGHX-Community,

Ich habe ein riesengroßes Problem mit meinen dlan-adaptern "devolo 500 av mini".

Erstmal allgemeine Infos:
Router: FritzBox 7390, befindet im Keller
dLan: Devolo 500 AV mini Starter Kit
Laptop: im 1.OG

dlan1: am router
dlan2: am laptop


Am Anfang gingen die dLAN-Adapter noch einwandfrei (in einer normalen Steckdose):
Download: 7,7 mb/s
Upload: 4 mb/s

Danach stecke ich den dLan-Adapter, der mit meinem Laptop verbunden war, an ein Verlängerungskabel:
Download: 4 mb/s
Upload: 2,5 mb/s

Plötzlich brach aprupt die Verbindung ab, bei meinem Laptop (an dem das dlan zum test angeschlossen war) hing sich gleichzeitig die explorer.exe auf, als ich eine weitere Kopie auf einen anderen PC in unsererm Netzwerk starten wollte. Seitdem spinnt das dlan.

Also hab ich den Laptop natürlich mal neugestartet, dlan neu eingesteckt und nochmal probiert.

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass das dlan um einiges schneller geht, wenn es in unserer Fritzbox 7390 in Lanport2 drinsteckt anstatt in dem noch freien Lanport4. In Lanport4 ist die Internetverbindung viel langsamer. War das Zufall?? Es kann auch sein, dass ich mich da getäuscht habe.

Was mir gerade einfällt, ich habe vergessen, den Router neuzustarten, hätte das was gebracht??


MFG, 98romi


----------



## Mystique1680 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Internetverbindung mit dLan plötzlich extrem langsam*

hi!
die wege des strom-LAN's sollten nicht mit verlängerungsdosen erweitert werden... am besten die kürzesten wege nehmen. wie du selbst bemerkt hast, klappt es seit der aktion mit dem längeren kabel nicht mehr... die signale werden dadurch immer schlechter und dann bringt das nichts mehr... und nen gescheites lankabel zu den jeweiligen rechnern kannste nicht legen??
das ganze ist auch nicht so schön mit dem dlan..... geht zwar irgendwie... aber das gelbe vom ei ist es nicht!!!! nen switch und mit nem richtigen LAN kombiniert, hast du gar keine probleme! ein LAN-kabel darf aber nicht 90 meter überschreiten, sonst gibts dort auch nen signal-abfall! außerdem ist die steckdose für strom konzipiert, nicht für bit's in deinem dlan haste nen wandler, der strom und daten auseinander halten muss, kann sein das der einen weg hat...
lg


----------



## 98romi (24. April 2014)

Bist du dir da sicher, dass es an dem Verlängerungskabel liegt??

Nachdem die Geschwindigkeit so stark absank, habe ich das dLan wieder in eine normale Steckdose gesteckt.

Die Verbindung wurde zwar wieder etwas schneller, aber von 7 mb/s im Download und 4 mb/s im Upload, so wie es vorher war, war es dieses Mal weit entfernt.

Download war dann nur noch bei 1,6 mb/s, der Upload war komischerweise dann auf einmal circa doppelt so hoch, bei 3,3 mb/s, vorher war es anderes rum, da war der Download größer (download: 7mb/s, upload: 4mb/s)

Jedenfalls will ich wieder auf 7mb/s kommen, das ist ja jetzt schon irgendwie sehr sehr komisch, das die dlan-adapter auf einmal auch nicht mehr an einer normalen steckdose anständig funktionieren.

Nachtrag:
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die beiden dLAN-Adapter relativ schnell heiß werden. 
Dazu habe ich mal im Internet gegoogelt und mehrmals gelesen, dass bei den Adaptern die Verbindung sehr stark bis ganz abbricht, sobald diese zu heiß werden.


----------



## marvinj (24. April 2014)

*AW: Internetverbindung mit dLan plötzlich extrem langsam*

Klingt verdächtig. Ich als langjähriger Nutzer von DLAN habe auch schon meine Experimente mit Steckern und Steckdosen durchgeführt, habe auch mit den wunderbaren Phasen arbeiten dürfen 
Naja, klingt als hätte ein Adapter was abbekommen. Will mich da ja nicht festlegen, könnte allerdings auf Grund des erhöhten Winderstandes durch die Verlängerungsleitung aufgetreten sein.
Was für mich allerdings auch unlogisch klingt, warum du dann bis zu 4MB weiterhin rausbekommst....
Hast du nen Tool bei deinen Steckern? Ich konnte bei meinem ablesen, wie hoch die eigentliche Geschwindigkeit zwischen beiden Apadptern ist.
MfG

Edit:
Klar, wenn die zu heiß werden, können die ihre Leistungn nichtmehr abrufen, das ist klar. Frage ist nun, ob es beide sind, oder nur einer? Der ist dann der Verursacher und muss ggf. umgetauscht werden.


----------



## 98romi (24. April 2014)

Ich habe gelesen, dass die Überhitzung scheinbar ein allgemeines Problem der "devolo 500 av mini"-adapter ist.
Die Geschwindigkeit habe ich gemessen, indem ich auf einen anderen PC in diesem Netzwerk kopiert habe und umgekehrt.

Kann man diese Adapter irgendwie mit einem Lüfter kühlen, wenn man irgendwie etwas rumbastelt oder so??
Sollte ich dazu mal einen Thread im Bereich "Luftkühlung" erstellen??

Ansich wären diese Adapter ja schnell genug:
Zumindest wenn man sie erst vor kurzem eingesteckt hat und sie dadurch noch kühl sind.


----------



## marvinj (25. April 2014)

*AW: Internetverbindung mit dLan plötzlich extrem langsam*

Naja mit nem Lüfter Kühlen klingt irre, vorallem wie du den Lüfter anschließen willst 
(Musst dir ja dann nen 12V Adapter kaufen und den etwas modifiezieren und rumlöten 

Wenn du die Garantie verlieren willst, kannst die Dinger aufmachen und gucken was da los ist, obwohl ich davon abrate


----------



## 98romi (26. April 2014)

Andere Frage:

Mein Vater hat mir leider verboten, dass ich an diesen Dingern rumbastel, nicht das diese Adapter dann zu heiß werden und die ganze Bude abfackelt.

Er hat gesagt, dass wir neue und bessere dLAN-Adapter kaufen sollen.

Wir haben neben unserer FritzBox 7390 noch einen AVM 300E Repeater Zuhause:
http://geizhals.de/avm-fritz-wlan-repeater-300e-20002499-a628272.html

Kann man diesen auch als Access Point benutzen und an das dLan anschließen??

Einen LAN-Anschluss hätte der Repeater ja, aber kann man den auch als Access Point benutzen oder ist der Lan-Anschluss einfach nur dafür da, einen PC dran anzuschließen??

Bei einem Access Point kommt ja das Lan REIN, für einen PC muss ja das Lan RAUS kommen.


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2014)

*AW: Internetverbindung mit dLan plötzlich extrem langsam*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das funktioniert. Aber da Du die Teile ja alle zu Hause hast, würde ich es einfach mal ausprobieren. Wenn Du Dir noch andere Adapter kaufen möchtest, kann ich diese hier empfehlen, die nutze ich selbst und bin zufrieden: AVM FRITZ! Powerline 520E Set: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## tachchenx (27. April 2014)

Mein Tipp : Weg mit DLan.
Ich habe mich zwei Jahre mit DLan herumgeschlagen und 5 adapterpaare durch geheizt.
Bau dir entweder ein gutes WLan oder zieh ein Lankabel


----------



## 98romi (27. April 2014)

tachchenx schrieb:


> Mein Tipp : Weg mit DLan.
> Ich habe mich zwei Jahre mit DLan herumgeschlagen und 5 adapterpaare durch geheizt.
> Bau dir entweder ein gutes WLan oder zieh ein Lankabel



Lankabel ziehen wird für mich in diesem Haus immer ein Traum bleiben, welcher nie wahr werden wird.

In anderen Worten:
Mein Vater mag es nicht, wenn ich seine Wände durchbohre und das müsste ich nicht bloß einmal, da ich nämlich vom Keller ins 1.OG muss.

So schlecht ist dlan übrigens gar nicht, mein Freund nutzt sie auch (vom 1.OG in den Keller, also genau andersherum als bei mir) und der kann mit den alten blauen 14mbit-Teilen super zocken 

Edit:
Ich muss halt nur noch meinen Vater überreden, dass er mir die teueren dlan-650-triple-Adapter kauft 

Nachtrag:
Habe gerade diesen Link gefunden:
http://www.avm.de/de/News/artikel/2012/neue_firmware_repeater_300e.html

Lest euch das mal bitte durch.
Kann der 300e auch als Access Point benutzt werden oder nicht??


----------



## Pokerclock (27. April 2014)

*AW: Internetverbindung mit dLan plötzlich extrem langsam*

@98romi

Bitte das Pushen des Threads unterlassen.


----------



## 98romi (28. April 2014)

@alle:
Habe gerade diesen Link gefunden:
http://www.avm.de/de/News/artikel/2012/neue_firmware_repeater_300e.html

Lest euch das mal bitte durch.
Kann der 300e auch als Access Point benutzt werden oder nicht??

@Powerclock:
Ok, ich versuche absofort weniger zu pushen, allerdings wäre es für mich auch leichter, wenn ich nicht erst immer gleich einen Doppelpost machen muss, damit jemand antwortet. Ich versuche das Pushen ja auch wirklich zu vermeiden (ich hoffe das merkt man auch), aber manchmal bleibt mir halt nichts anderes übrig. Das ist immer davon abhängig, wie lange es dauert, bis jemand antwortet


----------

